# About.com- Wheat and IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

After years of being neglected by IBS researchers, the role of diet is finally being given some attention. I just came across an article with an interesting discussion of the relationship between wheat and IBS. If you have been reading my blogs, you may have already wondered about whether or not gluten was playing a role in your symptoms. Researchers have now coined the term "nonceliac gluten sensitivity (NCGS)" to describe individuals who do not have celiac disease, but who experience symptoms after eating foods containing gluten. In the article, the authors make the interesting point that gluten is only one component of wheat. This current article dovetails with my article "IBS and Gluten Intolerance", in which I include the perspective offered by other researchers that wheat also contains fructans, a type of FODMAP. If you are interested in the cutting edge science of the role of wheat and gluten in IBS, I recommend that you read the full article:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

